# Could someone explain to me BMW's model lineup?



## olesreli39 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a bit of a gap in my knowledge when it comes to BMW so I'm just browsing their website trying to get a feel. There's literally like 100 different models on there and it's mostly sedans. You've got your models from BMW 1 through 8, then your "M" versions of all of those, then your "I" versions. Then you got your X series for SUVs, then your MX SUV series. Then there's that one "Z" model in there.
I'm confused!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

olesreli39 said:


> I'm confused!


Me too.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sounds like you are on the right track already. I am partial to the M6 at this point in time.

Keep up your research, it will pay off.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

olesreli39 said:


> BMW


I could make some really snarky remarks, but, as Original Poster is a New Member, it would be far more fitting if I were simply to reply to him with:

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

1 Series = compact/city car.
3 Series = small sport sedan.
5 Series = midsize sedan.
6 Series = sporty hatchback. 
7 Series = full size family/luxury sedan.
8 Series = grand tourers/convertibles etc.
Z = usually implies two-seater roadster.
I = fuel injected.
X = SUV.
M-anything = more vroom vroom.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

olesreli39 said:


> I have a bit of a gap in my knowledge when it comes to BMW so I'm just browsing their website trying to get a feel. There's literally like 100 different models on there and it's mostly sedans. You've got your models from BMW 1 through 8, then your "M" versions of all of those, then your "I" versions. Then you got your X series for SUVs, then your MX SUV series. Then there's that one "Z" model in there.
> I'm confused!


First number is wheelbase length

3 series:compact
5 series:midsize
7 series:full size

Next two numbers are engine capacity

328i=compact 2.8 liter with fuel injection
750i=fullsize 5.0 liter
X = four wheel drive
D= diesel
L= lengthened

https://cartelligent.com/blog/understanding-bmw-naming-conventions/


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I could make some really snarky remarks, but, as Original Poster is a New Member, it would be far more fitting if I were simply to reply to him with:
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


Well then I hope this isn't too snarky, but in my humble view the only thing you need to understand about BMW is what the letters mean, not the numbers.

Bring
My
Wallet


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> 1 Series = compact/city car.
> 3 Series = small sport sedan.
> 5 Series = midsize sedan.
> 6 Series = sporty hatchback.
> ...


Are there any major market cars that aren't fuel-injected these days?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are there any major market cars that aren't fuel-injected these days?


Tesla


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

There are two i designations. As a prefix (i8), it means electric/hybrid. As a suffix in modern nomenclature, it looks like it’s intercooled turbo.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I wrote this to bmw off their website a few years back

And they responded&#128514;

Dear Sirs,

I have always wanted a BMW but have never had the financial resources to afford such a nice car. I was on your web-site yesterday and noticed that you have a section called "Build Your Own" and figured this is my chance but I did not see any prices that looked appropriate to justify the effort of building it myself. The prices I saw looked almost as high as the ones at the dealer that are already assembled !
If you could would you please send me the price for the 535i and please include the price for the assembly instruction manual if it is not included. I guess I should also ask the cost to ship all the parts to me as I know freight costs can be very high. You don't ship by air do you? I know that would be very expensive !!

Thanks

Dear Mr.___
Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC. We appreciate your inquiry.
The "Build Your Own" feature on our website is a tool some customers choose to use in order to configure a vehicle to their specification. They then discuss that configuration with a client advisor at an authorized BMWcenter. The client advisor places the order and then the vehicle is built in one of our factories. Unfortunately, we do not offer a purchase plan in which a customer can assemble the vehicle themselves.
The BMW Customer Relations and Services Department is available Monday through Friday from 9:00 A.M. to 9:00 P.M., Eastern Standard Time. You can reach us at 1-800-831-1117.
Sincerely,
Megan ____
Customer Relations and Services
Representative


----------



## Legendary Status (Dec 1, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Well then I hope this isn't too snarky, but in my humble view the only thing you need to understand about BMW is what the letters mean, not the numbers.
> 
> Bring
> My
> Wallet


Be prepare when you buy a BMW because..

Big Money Wasted
Broke My Wallet
Bring My Wrench

But for sure if you have one, you'll..

Bang More Women


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

My guide to BMWs:

2: miniature 8-series
3: miniature 7-series
4: miniature 8-series
5: miniature 7-series
7: regular size 7-series
8: impractical 7-series
X: off-roady dorky 7-series
Z4: even more impractical miniature 8-series
M: weird gearboxy 7-series
i3: silent terrible miniature 7-series
i8: fictional impractical 7-series


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are there any major market cars that aren't fuel-injected these days?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The only point I'll quibble on is that the "i" in cars like the 325i _used_ to mean "fuel injected" in the 1980s (when it was a novel feature) and now it is just a vestigial "this is how BMW nomenclature goes". The "i" in i3, i8 and other future models indicates "electric" and is probably just the marketers shrugging and borrowing from Apple's naming trend.

The "25" in "325i" used to indicate the engine displacement (2.5 liters) but that rarely applies and now it is just an increment to suggest a more powerful engine or a more expensive model.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I take pride in not knowing a thing about German cars. But it is just me. If I had the money for a luxury car, I would get a Lexus or Acura. Acuras are fun to drive, and reliable for the most part.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Safar said:


> I take pride in not knowing a thing about German cars. But it is just me. If I had the money for a luxury car, I would get a Lexus or Acura. Acuras are fun to drive, and reliable for the most part.


Working at the auction I saw a ton of old ones.
For some reason the interiors of Toyota/Lexus seem to hold up much better vs Honda/Acura
Always wanted an Avalon although now they seem so large.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Legendary Status said:


> Be prepare when you buy a BMW because..
> 
> Big Money Wasted
> Broke My Wallet
> Bring My Wrench


Back in the days before they could program a radio to malfunction if it were stolen, it stood for *B*reak *M*y *W*indows. The cars used to have Blaupunkt stereos, which were fetched good prices on the black market. People used to order them without a stereo because they did not want to replace the windows (the cost of window replacement was usually far below the deductible on the collision/comprehensive). You used to see BMWs in the big cities with a huge sign in the back glass that read NO RADIO or something similar.

For those that hate BMW drivers, anyhow, it does still stand for *B*reak *M*y *W*indows, but for a different reason.



Legendary Status said:


> But for sure if you have one, you'll.. Bang More Women


..........not necessarily, at least not here and that for some time..............................................every eighth car here is a BMW. The ladies know that, here. I suppose that it would be better than that beat up van that those two guys had in this disco movie that girlfriend likes to watch, though (I forget its name, but girlfriend watches it all the time).

Not many have a DeSoto, though. When I was a young man, that car caught more than a few eyes. Back before they had these street legal seven, eight and thousand horse buggies, it showed more than one Porsche, Lamborghini or Ferrari just what was what.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The more confusing and weird a manufacturer's model lineup is, the more expensive and more prone to breaking their cars are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> I wrote this to bmw off their website a few years back
> 
> And they responded&#128514;
> 
> ...


I bet
You give them ENOUGH MONEY

THEY WILL LET YOU BUILD YOUR OWN !


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> My guide to BMWs:
> 
> 2: miniature 8-series
> 3: miniature 7-series
> ...


2- junk
3 - junk
4 -junk
5- junk
7- larger junk
8- larger junk
x- junk
z4-junk coffin
M-expensive junk


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Aneed Momoney said:


> 2- junk
> 3 - junk
> 4 -junk
> 5- junk
> ...


That i8 looks pretty slick, like a moving sculpture.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

BMW is what I now call a "parts car" company. They are a former shell of what they once were.

I used to sell them from 1989-1992 for the official franchised dealer in my city. This was back when they each had unique identities, engines, and parts, in the entire model lineup.

Now they just grab shit from the parts bin and cobble up a car to fit a demographic identified by the marketing department, which is why they have a billion ridiculious vehicles in their lineup. MB has gone the same way as well. The much vaunted and coveted "M: badge is nothing more than a profit center now, and means nothing anymore IMHO. Same goes for the AMG badge on a Merc.

Their product is also crap mechanically speaking. The M5 V10 engine, among many others they produce, have catastrophic falures regularily. In fact, BMW hasn't been able to build a reliable engine since 2000.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> In fact, BMW hasn't been able to build a reliable engine since 2000.


While I do agree with most you posted, I'd correct this statement to read "...since they stopped making the M54 engine." :thumbup:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They had a ton of front end failures in the S54 (M3) engines timing chain area that were replaced under warranty when they were new. I once owned a 2003 M3 cabriolet with the issue. Maybe the non-hi performance engines were OK, but I don't really know.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> They had a ton of front end failures in the S54 (M3) engines timing chain area that were replaced under warranty when they were new. I once owned a 2003 M3 cabriolet with the issue. Maybe the non-hi performance engines were OK, but I don't really know.


Bought my son (his idea) a 09 328
90k at the auction for 4,000 a few years back. He makes 80,000 so he should be ok.
No repairs so far. I did Carfax it and it was owned only by one local woman and bmw took her head off every time she went in&#128517;
2 brake line flush's
2 sets valve covers
Radiator and transmission flush 
They must have hit her for 3000 a year

Still looks new


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

BMW = Bring My Wallet or Bavarian Mercedes Wannabe

AMG = All Money Gone


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> BMW = Bring My Wallet or Bavarian Mercedes Wannabe


..........think about it, though, you _could_ buy an Audi. You would be paying for a Mercedes-Benz but accepting a Volkswagen...........


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........think about it, though, you _could_ buy an Audi. You would be paying for a Mercedes-Benz but accepting a Volkswagen...........


At the auction (I worked there) the audi service mgr told me he would never get one
Think he said the clip on the r that holds the sun visor in place was 80 bucks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> At the auction (I worked there) the audi service mgr told me he would never get one
> Think he said the clip on the r that holds the sun visor in place was 80 bucks


Velcro !


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Think he said the clip on the r that holds the sun visor in place was 80 bucks


It must be pretty good then.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It must be pretty good then.


I guess that's why the first one broke&#128514;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've owned a few Audi's. Too expensive to service. Design flaws make the labor component of the services quite expensive compared to other German stuff. Replace a water pump in an A4 for example, you pull the front bumper cover, grille, rad, braces, etc, first........gack $$$$........or work on a TT.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> They had a ton of front end failures in the S54 (M3) engines timing chain area that were replaced under warranty when they were new. I once owned a 2003 M3 cabriolet with the issue. Maybe the non-hi performance engines were OK, but I don't really know.


S54 is whole 'nother ballgame than M54. Hence, I only wrote M54. You keep up with maintenance, especially the cooling system as I'm sure you are aware, and that thing will run forever. And even take a beating now and again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Replace a water pump in an A4 for example, you pull the front bumper cover, grille, rad, braces, etc, first........gack $$$$........or work on a TT.


If you want to change the headlamps on a Fusion hybrid, you must first remove the bumper. _WHO_ is the Rocket Scientist who designed that?

..............and here I had thought that gapping dual points on a Chrysler Hemi or matching the carburettors was difficult...............


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you want to change the headlamps on a Fusion hybrid, you must first remove the bumper. _WHO_ is the Rocket Scientist who designed that?


Nowadays there are actually quite a few brands/models that have the same issue. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Nowadays there are actually quite a few brands/models that have the same issue.


When my 34 foot boat had a fuel leak I found to replace the tank you had to remove the whole sealed deck. Huge job. 
Thank God it was just the gasket on the fuel pick up. Leaking when you went up on a plane and all the fuel went to the rear

Also glad I didn't blow sky high
&#128293; &#129512;


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you want to change the headlamps on a Fusion hybrid, you must first remove the bumper. _WHO_ is the Rocket Scientist who designed that?
> 
> ..............and here I had thought that gapping dual points on a Chrysler Hemi or matching the carburettors was difficult...............


the headlamps or bulbs?

A lot of cars from the 90s till now require you to remove the bumper to change the headlamps...Toyota, honda, etc....I think only GM till at least the early 2000s had clips that allowed you to remove the headlights without pulling the bumpers.

but If you need to do that to change the bulbs.....well.....a co-workers 03? Civic, to change the bulbs required removal of the bumper and what not to change I think the signal and marker lights....&#8230;&#8230;even with tiny hands....no way around it... worst...design...ever....


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I could make some really snarky remarks


That seems to be a standard on this forum.

Congratulations on your leadership role.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you want to change the headlamps on a Fusion hybrid, you must first remove the bumper. _WHO_ is the Rocket Scientist who designed that?
> 
> ..............and here I had thought that gapping dual points on a Chrysler Hemi or matching the carburettors was difficult...............


Can't you go in through the front wheel wheel to change the lamp?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Can't you go in through the front wheel wheel to change the lamp?


 ...............not on the 2014/15..............I do not know about earlier or subsequent models.....................


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...............not on the 2014/15..............I do not know about earlier or subsequent models.....................


Ok. I have a 2016 Altima the dealer quoted $149 to replace a bulb. One youtube search and $20 solved the problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Ok. I have a 2016 Altima the dealer quoted $149 to replace a bulb. One youtube search and $20 solved the problem.


Perhaps you can go under the wheel well for the Nissan; for the Ford you can not. That kind of construction used to be a Chrysler specialty. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps you can go under the wheel well for the Nissan; for the Ford you can not. That kind of construction used to be a Chrysler specialty. Ask me how I know this.


How do you know this? (Asking for a friend; you!)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> How do you know this? (Asking for a friend; you!)


My first cabs were Chryslers. I have a 1957 DeSoto Adventurer convertible. It has dual quads and dual points. There are two easy things to do on the old Chryslers:

1. Change the oil filter on a slant six: you do it while on your feet.
2. Change the sixty amp alternator on the 318 and its derivatives. It takes twenty minutes; thirty if you stop for a cigaret after you get the thing out of the car. This was a good thing, because those sixty amp alternators burned out fast when you used the car as a cab. Even if you got a brand new one, it did not last. You did just as well to buy one at Trash Auto, for as long as they lasted. If you bought an old police car for a cab, you got the hundred amp, which lasted longer, although it would boil your battery, eventually.

In fact, back in the days of point regulators, Chryslers had a nasty habit of the points' sticking closed, which also boiled your bettery, regardless of the amperage. Conversely, Ford's used to stick open, which drained the battery. If you saw that your ampere gauge was spiking or dropping, you got out, popped the hood, banged on the regulator with something and you could drive it for a while. The smart move, however, was go to the parts store and get another one. I have several for my DeSoto, as I never converted it to electronic. You can use an electronic regulator if you still have points in the distributor, but, thanks to the internet, I can find the original point regulators.

It was long said that you needed only two wrenches to work on the old Chryslers: the half and seven sixteenths. While most of the bolts were those sizes, it was difficult to get at half of them.

You did need the five-eighths to change the sixty amp alternator, though.


----------

